# Screenwash



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has a screen wash they prefer?I know Autoglym do one, is it worth paying extra compared to a cheap ready mixed one or a Halfords one?


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*VW Screenwash*

You definitely get what you pay for with screen wash.

Personally I do feel it is worth paying extra for a good screen wash. Its a safety issue and its in winter with low temperatures that a good one comes into its own, especially when driving at motorway speeds, as there is nothing worse when it freezes in the jets or once its sprayed onto the glass.

I buy the VW branded screen wash in bulk from the dealer. It is made by Wurth. You can get up to 10% discount from the parts dept when buying a box of 10 one litre bottles of neat screen wash.

At the moment, Tesco are doing the green coloured Prestone screen wash for summer use, ready mixed, I believe. Its great for summer use to quickly remove bug debris from the windscreen.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Autoglym screen wash every time. It’s well worth the money. Halfords had it on offer recently. And it’s heavily dilute able. 500ml will make up to 8l of product. Don’t buy ready mixed because your paying a lot for water. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Always used Prestone extreme diluted with deionised water. Great cleaning power, but it doesn't leave water marks or damage lsp in my experience. Never saw the need to pay over the odds for 'detailing' screenwashes or OEM ones.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Used Holts for years and was great. 

Wife’s motor has Prestone in it. 

Mines got Quantum in it. 

Tend to make sure I stick to 1 screenwash for that car...


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

As above not something to skimp on, especially as car enthusiasts.

AG and Prestone both excellent, I have also acquired the little barrel of Porsche screenwash in the past which was brilliant for smear free winter wiping - typically Porsche added tax on the price though

cheers,

Chris


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Halfords citrus for the last couple of years. Used to get free from work but penny pinchers got wind of the expense


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I use sonax extreme as it is wax safe, so they say.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I’m using Prestone at the moment, can’t put my finger on it but there is something about it I’m not keen on. It might be the smell (it doesn’t smell nice) or the colour of it (petty I know, but it’s yellow so looks like p***). Not doubting it’s cleaning ability but I probably won’t buy it again. 

I really like the Autoglym stuff and would highly recommend it. 

Always up for trying something different though. Fancied trying the rain-x screenwash with the rain repellent in it.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Halfords berry concentrate for me.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Mac- said:


> Halfords berry concentrate for me.


Me too, mixed 1:1 to make 10 litres for a fiver.


----------



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

Cheers guys. I reckon Ill take a look at the Autoglym.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone Know is there a windscreen wash that will cut through bugs or is it just Rubbish


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

ffrs1444 said:


> Anyone Know is there a windscreen wash that will cut through bugs or is it just Rubbish


Sonax, Autoglym, Prestone do tests on bugs.
Autoexpress also do some testing on things like this.

Sonax have a good video about the testing they do, so I generally go with them. Buy the 250ml dosing bottle, and use some Ethanol and De-ionised water to make my own. I mix up a solution that works at -10C and leave it in all year round.

https://www.sonax.com/Product-Searc...iew-concentrate/(show)/videos#collapse-videos

I have a load of BMW screenwash which dilutes very well (it's rated to -67C neat, which means it's already 70-80% Ethanol), and it's a bit cheaper than mixing my own, so have that in another car - no complaints.

If you want to mix your own
- buy some Ethanol or bioethanol
- use this table to pick your temp resistance (I use -10C, so around 20% methanol)
https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/ethanol-water-d_989.html
- remainder with de-ionised water (£1 for 2.5L from Supermarket)
- add your 1:100 concentrate screenwash (Sonax, CW100, BMW summer 50ml)

Don't go beyond -20C mixture - all that happens is that it evaporates before the wipers get a chance to wipe the screen


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autoglym screenwash  and get your glass sealed with angelwax h2go, 2 layers and it will make cleaning easier


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Angelwax Clarity

*Dilution Ratios:*

19:1 Summer Use
9:1 Autumn/Spring Use
4:1 Winter Use (-15)
1:1 Extreme Winter (-25)
0:1 De-Icer. Use with the supplied trigger spray


----------



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> autoglym screenwash  and get your glass sealed with angelwax h2go, 2 layers and it will make cleaning easier


I've got some of the Autoglym glass sealant to use up for now, but was looking at trying something different next time, so might give this a go.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Zebra said:


> I buy the VW branded screen wash in bulk from the dealer. It is made by Wurth.


Quamtum for me, my local Seat/VW & Audi all use this, I do prefer Millers however the cost is just not worth the extra..

Does it say on the VAG branded screen wash its manufactured by Wurth?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

G.P said:


> Does it say on the VAG branded screen wash its manufactured by Wurth?


No, doesn't say anything at all; no way of knowing who makes it for sure. "Made in Germany under licence"

It's good stuff, good dilution ratios and smells nice


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to use Somax which was good for dilution

Auto glym is a bit over rated I’ve found so just stick to Halfords berry concentrate

Does a good job and cheap


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

About 10 years ago, Autoglym used to have 150ml of Screenwash booster in their Lifeshine kits. It was the best additive in the world. Add it to any normal 5L screenwash to make a nice hydrophobic thing. 

Don’t sell it any more, and extremely gutted. Their screenwash doesn’t do the same thing in any dilution. I’ve tried retail and pro screenwash.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Sonax clear view 25ml in 2 liters, its a lot kinder to coatings and waxes than your standard "halfords" screenwash.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Rian said:


> Sonax clear view 25ml in 2 liters, its a lot kinder to coatings and waxes than your standard "halfords" screenwash.


I've never had a problem with Halfords screen-wash affecting any wax or sealant I've had on my car and I've been using it for 10 years :thumb:


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Never had any problems with Halfords screenwash interacting with any of my lsp


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

piston_warrior said:


> I've never had a problem with Halfords screen-wash affecting any wax or sealant I've had on my car and I've been using it for 10 years :thumb:


It doesn't just happen overnight! but you can't tell me a screenwash with a high ethanol content wont degrade a coating or LSP

Since switching to Sonax, my Gtechniq G5 lasts longer.

If your like me and use something like BSD after every wash you won't notice anything.

but when I used to wax every 3 months or so without using anything to top up there would be a noticeable difference around the screen are where screenwash overspray landed.

This will vary on the quality of Wax/LSP and many other factors but ethanol will degrade wax that's not an opinion its kind of fact.

Anyway we are going of the topic but if you're happy with Halfords to own then that's great but im not for the reasons pointed out above


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

It's 10% ethanol, 1% methanol and 1% propan-2-ol whereas autoglym is 50% ethanol.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

tosh said:


> About 10 years ago, Autoglym used to have 150ml of Screenwash booster in their Lifeshine kits. It was the best additive in the world. Add it to any normal 5L screenwash to make a nice hydrophobic thing.
> 
> Don't sell it any more, and extremely gutted. Their screenwash doesn't do the same thing in any dilution. I've tried retail and pro screenwash.


Well remembered! easily the best part of the kit, not that that is difficult

cheers,

Chris


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've had a look at the specs of the Wurth screenwash (as you do)
https://eshop.wurth.co.uk/Windscree...;sid=LZHy3J0tPZL23MHPlSvoAZInUSdZtOGbhvkrekzG

It looks to be exactly the same as BMW screenwash - even comes in the same container, just with a red lid:
Neat dilution -63C protection (so 80% Ethanol)
Colour - blue
Smell - Citrus
Of course, this doesn't mean they're the same. 
I'll pick one up if I can get it cheap enough.

The one I've never tried is GM Opticlean, which I know is made by Sonax - I can't actually get it any cheaper than Sonax Xtreme 5L at around £20 for 5L - but if you have a Vauxhall Trade Card, apparently it's a bargain.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Genuine-VA...Concentrate-Winter-Summer-93165266/1138109964
http://www.tradeclubparts.co.uk/parts/screenwash/


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I use Autoglym as found it to be good stuff. I tend to dilute it right down though to about 1:15. I'm coming to the end of it and have some Comma Xstream -65 now, at the weaker dilutions this 5L bottle will make 100L so not always that expensive to use.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Summit Detailing said:


> Well remembered! easily the best part of the kit, not that that is difficult
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Chris


Found this - sounds like it'll do the same job

Invisible Glass Rain Repellent Washer Fluid Additive
https://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=994

Ordered, will add it to my next mix, to see if it makes any difference
I've got Gtechniq G1 on all my glass, but doesn't hurt to make driving in the rain a more pleasant experience.
I'll find the holy grail at some point.

Back in the day, I used to use 1Z Kristallklar Premium, with the Autoglym Booster, and it was the best combination I could find. Not sure why I stopped using it; I suppose you're always on the search for something better.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nextzett...m237773791c:g:9KwAAOSwXeJYNGwX&frcectupt=true


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

Interesting read! Never thought to use specific screenwash compared to cheap unknown generic ones from Halfords or ebay..


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Try this,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-x-250ml-MANNOL-5022-Wischwasser-Scheiben-1-100-Reiniger-Glaspflege/382575999859?hash=item59134e7b73:g:G5AAAOSwizpc1VFb

Its a good summer screenwash, as good as the old einzett / porche ones.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The Porsche stuff is made by Dr OK Wack (CW 1:100). It is a green version of this:

https://wackchem.com/products/windshield-cleaner/38/cw-1-100-super-windshield-cleaner

The used to do a Citrus version in green, but normally it's orange.

It's good stuff. Needs some antifreeze though.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

A bit late to the party but I'm another user of the Autoglym screenwash, when Halfords had the recent discount on it I bought 10 bottles, so I'll be sticking with that for some time.......I'm happy with how it works but like anything I think having some protection on the screen helps, I've coated my glass with CarPro Flyby which works ok on it's own or really well when topped up with H2go after each clean.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Muscleflex said:


> Interesting read! Never thought to use specific screenwash compared to cheap unknown generic ones from Halfords or ebay..


The Halfords own brand screenwash is good quality - i have been using the concentrate for many years. I would rate it alongside the VW and AutoGlym screenwash i have used in other vehicles.

In fact, a lot of the own brand Halfords products are decent quality - don't be misled into thinking its all rubbish just because it has Halfords on the label.


----------



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

I've bought some of the Autoglym screenwash as well as some bird sh!t wipes!
See how it goes!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a pretty awesome price at the moment
SONAX 332505 Antifreeze and Clear View Concentrate, 5 Liters https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001050QSA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_67g6CbKCE939Z
There is 20L of quality screenwash there.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

What, s peoples opinion on using deionised water to dilute their screenwash, is there any advantage. I presume it would help with water spotting , if the wash jets spray it all over the paintwork which mine do


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Any benefits of DI water are negated by polluting it with screenwash, it will still create spots on the paint.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Cookeh said:


> Always used Prestone extreme diluted with deionised water. Great cleaning power, but it doesn't leave water marks or damage lsp in my experience. Never saw the need to pay over the odds for 'detailing' screenwashes or OEM ones.


This. Prestone is about the only screenwash that doesn't leave water marks after use. My jets always deflect off the screen and get a bit on the rear window, which when dried leaves water spots. A massive bug bear of mine.

Really struggle to get on with Halfords or service station concentrates/ready use ones


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

The prestone one has ammonia in it, no way it'd be going near my glass or paint.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Deano9 said:


> I've got some of the Autoglym glass sealant to use up for now, but was looking at trying something different next time, so might give this a go.


H2go is a really good product, but now using Carbon Collective Platinum Glass as it is actually easier to apply (less flashing time). Two coats on my screen and NOTHING sticks to it. I hit a puddle/pond/lake one time that covered the car like a tidal wave, and it had gone from the screen before I could reach for my wipers. Seriously impressive stuff.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks, I’ll give CC Glass a go when I’m out of Gtechniq and Nanolex


----------



## ScaryLady (Jul 8, 2006)

Sonax nano xtreme is also a good price on Amazon right now

Edit: was £15.54 at time of posting. Cheapest I've ever seen it

SONAX NanoPro Xtreme 02325050 Anti-Freeze and Anti-Mist Concentrate 5 L https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00100LNDW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_8Ak-CbNVQCDXD


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

c87reed said:


> I use Autoglym as found it to be good stuff. I tend to dilute it right down though to about 1:15. I'm coming to the end of it and have some Comma Xstream -65 now, at the weaker dilutions this 5L bottle will make 100L so not always that expensive to use.


I used to put that Comma Xstream in my partners car until this year. They've stopped making it now though. 25% screenwash gave protection down to -9c, enough for most UK extreme conditions I would've thought. Had to change to the Prestone Extreme this year; they don't give much away about dilution on the bottle through.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Just a note to those providing links about what's a good price at the time; would be good to state the price, otherwise the link will take you to the product without knowing what a good price was.


----------



## glenndoble (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone of a matte paint safe screen wash, I just don’t know which to trust, so I’ve just used good old H2O for the last 6 years


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Another for AW clarity but i also use Prestone in my wifes car and i really rate it. Both products simply clean the window better than any others that ive tried.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sure Halfords were doing the Prestone 5l for £2.i use that with a bit of IPA mixed in to stop it freezing. Works a treat


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

AutoSmart Clearview, great product good price diluted very well...no streaks cleans glass good on paint good on colder temps.

Just great stuff.

John Tht.


----------



## King Mustard (Apr 28, 2019)

Any recommendations for a winter one?

Specifically one that's good at removing / dissolving the salt that sprays up on motorways.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Autoglym Utimate Screenwash is excellent at cleaning but expensive if you use winter dilution rates. Like many on here, I only get it from Halfords when on special offer.

Prestone Extreme Performance is a cheaper alternative and had no complaints from my partner (and she likes to complain). Avail on ebay/ECP.


----------

